# Long-term rental commission



## schone52 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi! I'll be moving permanently to Spain in the next few months, and will be viewing long-term rentals - some friends (including a Spanish estate agent) have told me that the commission should be paid by the apartments owner: but one agent whose property I will be viewing says that I will have to pay half with the owner paying the rest - the commission being one months rent. Are there any set rules, or is it down to the agent in question?
Thanks!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

schone52 said:


> Hi! I'll be moving permanently to Spain in the next few months, and will be viewing long-term rentals - some friends (including a Spanish estate agent) have told me that the commission should be paid by the apartments owner: but one agent whose property I will be viewing says that I will have to pay half with the owner paying the rest - the commission being one months rent. Are there any set rules, or is it down to the agent in question?
> Thanks!


Firstly, there are no set rules.

Sometimes its 12% of annual premium and sometimes that's split between the landlord and the tenant.

Sometimes it's one month each.

.... but it can be anything really.



If you allow for paying one months deposit, one month upfront and one month to the agent, then you'll not go far wrong.


----------



## schone52 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks! I don't mind paying commission, but no-one likes being taken advantage of...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

as snikpoh said - there are no set rules - & in nearly 9 years of renting various properties I have _never _paid commission


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've rented a few and it varies. But commission shouldnt ever be more than one months rental. It can be paid by either side, or half each, but some agents sneakily try to charge both parties - but times are hard........???!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

*Commission*

We paid a tenancy agreement fee of either €100 or €150, but wouldn't look at paying commission as well. One German agent wanted a month's rent as commission from us, not a chance. The owner is getting the benefit of a paying tenant, they should pay the commission.


----------



## schone52 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Jo - I'll finally be moving to Benalmadena myself, after years of visits...


----------



## ohlson (Sep 5, 2011)

In our area the Agent takes the first month, instead of it going to the Owner.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Monkey Hangers said:


> We paid a tenancy agreement fee of either €100 or €150, but wouldn't look at paying commission as well. One German agent wanted a month's rent as commission from us, not a chance. The owner is getting the benefit of a paying tenant, they should pay the commission.



Surely that's the same thing? Doesn't really matter what you call it, still goes to agent.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Tell the agents to get knotted, it is a renters market.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

*Commission*



snikpoh said:


> Surely that's the same thing? Doesn't really matter what you call it, still goes to agent.


Nope the fee was for drawing up the tenancy agreement, which I think is fair enough. Some agents are asking a month's rent from us, the renter, as commission on top of that. The point I'm making as the owner is getting the benefit of a paying tenant, so they should pay any such commissions.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Tell the agents to get knotted, it is a renters market.


I like your thinking!:clap2:


----------

